# PohTayToez's Super Fantastical Video Game Emporium



## PohTayToez

*Video Game Super Sale - Now with Console Prices!*

NOW SIMPLIFIED!

>HERE BE THE GAMES<
(Clicky)

Trades and Offers Welcome!

Please inquire for shipping cost.

Preowned Consoles:

Sony PS3 Slim 320GB /w Wireless Controller, cables, $10 off any game and 90 day warranty - $250 shipped

Xbox 360 (SOLD OUT)
Comes with system, wireless controller, video/power cables, $10 off any game and 90 day warranty.  

Xbox 360 Pro 20GB - $115
Xbox 360 Pro 60GB - $145
Xbox 360 Slim 4GB - $145
Xbox 360 Slim 250GB - $245

Xbox Live Subscriptions:
1 Month - $9
3 Month - $20
6 Month - $35
1 Year   - $50



Nintendo Wii
Comes with Wiimote, nunchuck, video/power cables, sensor bar, $10 off any game and 90 day warranty.

White Nintendo Wii - $80

Black Nintendo Wii - $80 (Currently Sold Out!)
Wiimotes - $12


Playstation 2
Comes with system, controller, memory card, video/power cables, $5 off any game and 90 day warranty

Playstation 2 Original - $35
Playstation 2 Slim - $45
Sony Brand Controller - $8
Offbrand Controller - $5
Sony Memory Card - $5
Offbrand Memory Card - $3

Playstation 1
Comes with system, controller, memory card, video/power cables, $5 off any game and 90 day warranty
Playstation 1 Original - $15
PSone Redesign - $20
Sony Memory Card - $5
Offbrand Memory Card - $3

Original Xbox - $35
Comes with system, controller, video/power cables, $10 off any game and 90 day warranty

GameCube - $25
Comes with system, controller, memory card, video/power cables, $5 off any game and 90 day warranty

Super Nintendo - $35
Comes with system, controller, video/power cables, $5 off any game and 90 day warranty

Original Nintendo - $40
Comes with system, controller, video/power cables, $5 off any game and 90 day warranty

Sega Genesis 16-Bit - $35
Comes with system, controller, video/power cables, $5 off any game and 90 day warranty

Sega Genesis 32-bit - $45
Comes with system, controller, video/power cables, $5 off any game and 90 day warranty

Sega Dreamcast - $40
Comes with system, controller, video/power cables, $5 off any game and 90 day warranty

Nintendo 64 - $40
Comes with system, controller, memory card, rumble pak, video/power cables, $5 off any game and 90 day warranty


----------



## PohTayToez

Baleted


----------



## wolfeking

@ the poll 
Id like to see some GBA or GBC games. 
and for the atari 2600, are you selling the system too? Mom would like to get one if you are selling.


----------



## mihir

PC games??

BTW never seen this many XBOX titles even at a store.
Crazy collection you have there.


----------



## voyagerfan99

PM sent on Madden for 360


----------



## PohTayToez

voyagerfan99 said:


> PM sent on Madden for 360



Shipped.  Next?



mihir said:


> PC games??
> 
> BTW never seen this many XBOX titles even at a store.
> Crazy collection you have there.



Not alot for the PC, sorry.
















wolfeking said:


> @ the poll
> Id like to see some GBA or GBC games.
> and for the atari 2600, are you selling the system too? Mom would like to get one if you are selling.



I've only had a couple of Atari's come through.  In good condition with controllers and cables and a free game I would probably be able to do for $50 but I would have to track one down.


----------



## wolfeking

How much would it be, With shipping to 27027, for one of the GBASP's and the two pokemon games in the front right of that pic (gold and crystal)? (good times there)


----------



## PohTayToez

GBA SPs are $20 for the good condition $15 for ones with above average wear (either comes with free charger).  Gold is $15 Crystal is $20.  If you wanted a good condition SP with those games I could do something like $50 free shipping.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, ill keep that in mind.


----------



## NyxCharon

I'm deff intrested in seeing the older games ie nitendo64 and past.


----------



## PohTayToez

Updated with full price list for PC games.


----------



## wolfeking

I have a feeling that (assuming you dont sell them) we are going to buy for a couple of months from you.


----------



## jonnyp11

i'm guessing no negotiating, i b broke, got like 8 bucks and some cents on paypal.


----------



## jonnyp11

i wanna see ps4 and or whatever the next xbox will be


----------



## PohTayToez

Lol, I bet you would.  Check back in a couple years maybe.


----------



## PohTayToez

Updated with N64 and Original Xbox.  Free shipping on classic game orders over $20.


----------



## Lax

Can you list out the original NES games on the left side of that one pic or possibly all the ones you have?


----------



## PohTayToez

Yup, updated.


----------



## wolfeking

will the new 360's play original xbox games?


----------



## PohTayToez

The arcade version (White body with white drive tray) will not play original Xbox games.  Any other 360 will play most games, although almost all require the the XBox be online to download a compatibility update specific to the game.  

Here's a full list of compatible games:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Xbox_games_compatible_with_Xbox_360


----------



## jonnyp11

he means the 360 slim, that sleek new shiny black one, or i think he does, but that is a good question, they have them on the marketplace but those are probably updated to work with 360's


----------



## wolfeking

yes, I mean the slim. Its only about 2 weeks old.


----------



## PohTayToez

Oh, the only major difference between the slim and original 360s is the built in wireless.  The all play the same games.

Oh and I just read that all Xbox 360's work with the compatible original xbox games so long as the 360 has a hard drive.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, thanks. 
and its got a 250GB HDD in it. So, should work.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Lol i thought i was amassing a good game collection with like 30 games, all pc btw, now im not so sure.

Would you ship to the uk by any chance.
Im interested in MW2 for the pc but im not sure how much shipping would be, its still crazy expensive in the UK. Even second hand.
Do you know rougly how much it would be?


----------



## PohTayToez

It would fit in a flat rate envelope which ships to the UK for about $14 USD.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Yeah i'll have to leave it then, thought it would have been cheaper.


----------



## PohTayToez

I might be able to ship it for $10 but that's about as low as international shipping is going to get.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I just check my bank much poorer than i thought i was. I'll leave it for now and ill come back to you at the end of the month if you still have it.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## 1337dingo

wow, just wow, how did you get all these? umm are you selling consoles ? like 360?

=EDIT= never mind lol just saw the coming soon


----------



## PohTayToez

Current gen consoles come with cables, controller, and $10 off any game.  
Currently have:

20GB XBox 360 Pro - $125
60GB XBox 360 Pro - $165
120GB XBox 360 Elite - $185
250GB XBox 360 Slim - $225
Kinect /w Kinect Adventures Game - $80

Wii /w Wii Sports, Wiimote, Nunchuck - $100
Red Special Edition Wii, Red Wiimote, Red Nunchuck, New Super Mario Bros Wii - $140

Original DS - $50
DS Lite - $65

PSP 1000 - $75
PSP 2000 - $85
PSP 3000 - $100

Pictures coming soon....


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bumping with a positive review :good:


----------



## PohTayToez

Hey, I have a few extra copies of LittleBigPlanet 2 for PS3 so for a limited time used copies are $38 and new are $45 with free shipping for either.


----------



## PohTayToez

Bumpity,

Note: Complete, updated inventory available in Google docs right now.  PM me with your email if you're interested.


----------



## Machin3

PM'd


----------



## linkin

Jesus H Christ you have a lot of video games! 

Would be cool if you have more pc games, i might pick some up in the future.


----------



## PohTayToez

360, Wii, PS3, and DS have all been updated (new games!) and I just put up the massive list of PS2 games.


----------



## Mark4_4

That's quite an impressive collection.

Also i would love to see some N64 games there


----------



## PohTayToez

N64 is the green list on the second post.


----------



## PohTayToez

Bumpity. 

All prices are based off Gamestop with somewhere around 15%-25% knocked off.  If you can find it cheaper, let me know and I'll likely be able to price match (serious inquiries only, please).


----------



## Stretch1414

You could open up an actual game store.  Unless you have already?


----------



## 1337dingo

how do u get all these? like all those game boy consoles? do people just give them to you and you fix them or somthing? ether way wow ay


----------



## Shane

I think it is a Shop/store.


----------



## Stretch1414

Oh I had no idea.  I thought it was just stuff he sold online, which I guess would still be a store, but still.


----------



## PohTayToez

A little over a year ago I opened up a little computer repair shop.  I didn't have much to put on the shelves so I decided to sell some used video games.  I started taking trade-ins and the whole thing got a lot bigger than I ever expected.


----------



## Stretch1414

Oh that's pretty cool.


----------



## tech savvy

Do you sell PSP's? If so, what model(s) do you have?


----------



## PohTayToez

PSP 1000- $55
PSP 2000 (Silver)- $65
PSP 3000 - $75

Comes with charger and $5 off any PSP game.  Also added PSP games to the list but it's a bit outdated and I have quite a few more at the moment.  I'll be doing inventory this weekend and have a current list.


----------



## lovely?

if you had a copy of legend of dragoon id buy it in a heartbeat! it was ps1


----------



## PohTayToez

I actually do. 

I waiting until a get a case and manual for it thought (should have someone bringing me one) because it has pretty good collectors value and I was planning to eBay it.


----------



## PohTayToez

Inventory recently updated, full inventory available here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dEaDNzYkZuS3V5UDM4Z3UwRk0zY1E&hl=en_US&gid=18


----------



## 1337dingo

ps3
Fallout: New Vegas - $12
Lost Planet - $15
NPPL Championship Paintball 2009 - $10
Turok - $7
ps2
Dragon Ball Z: Infinite World* - $15

$49
how much to deliver to aus
post code
6232


----------



## jonnyp11

since he's in the us, i think it's be more than it's worth, and remeber conversion rates from you to us, so they will be less aud than usd i believe, just saying.


----------



## PohTayToez

jonnyp11 said:


> since he's in the us, i think it's be more than it's worth, and remeber conversion rates from you to us, so they will be less aud than usd i believe, just saying.



Maybe, maybe not.  As I understand it games are more expensive in Australia.  If you're interested in all of those I could definitely make a deal on them combined.

Comes out to about $15 for shipping.


----------



## 1337dingo

yea games in aus are way over priced, like any new game, like mw3 is $110, thats just the normal one the hardend is $168


----------



## 1337dingo

also i was wondering if you have street fighter IV for ps3?


----------



## PohTayToez

The games will be making their way to Australia in the morning.


----------



## 1337dingo

awesome


----------



## PohTayToez

Inventory updated again.  Lots of new stuff.


----------



## mihir

Are those XBOXes new or old?
And if used how old are they and also their condition?


----------



## JLuchinski

Hey what do you have for Nintendo DSI consoles? Do you repair them? The reason I ask is because on my sons DSI the down arrow on the Dpad stopped working completely and the right arrow works intermittently. Can we work something out?


----------



## PohTayToez

Yep, I've fixed lots of DS's, and I have several in stock as well.  PM sent with more info.


----------



## PohTayToez

Bumpity.


----------



## 1337dingo

everything arived worked fine great condish free bump and publish for you mate


----------



## PohTayToez

Bump.

New games added daily!


----------



## NyxCharon

Got any used PSP's in stock?


----------



## Turbo10

would you ship to the UK?


----------



## PohTayToez

Yes.

Note that only PS3, PSP, DS, GBA and a few 360 games will work on European PAL consoles.  

Here's a list of compatible 360 games:
http://wiki.xboxic.com/Region-free_Xbox_360_Games


----------



## PohTayToez

Bump.


----------



## PohTayToez

Blump.


----------



## 1337dingo

sent you a pm a week or so ago about a game not sure if you got it or not


----------



## PohTayToez

bumped now with console prices


----------



## PohTayToez

bumpity


----------



## PohTayToez

Sorry, haven't had time to keep the list updated lately, but just redid the Xbox 360 games which is currently up to date.


----------



## PohTayToez

PSP, PS2, DS, PS3 and Wii have all been updated.


----------



## turbodiesel

always liked snes 

loved the old Mario games


----------



## PohTayToez

ryan.white said:


> always liked snes
> 
> loved the old Mario games



SNES and N64 are definitely my favorite for classic games.

XBox (Original), SNES, NES, and PS1 have all been updated.  That's almost everything now!


----------



## turbodiesel

well i have a xbox now


----------



## PohTayToez

I have those games too.

Check here for a list of games that are playable on a UK (PAL) XBox.
http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-00-3-xbox360_compatibility_guide-49-en.html


----------

